# Normal wages in cyprus for marine superintendent



## swadeep (Nov 25, 2010)

Can any body help me to know the normal wages of marine superintendents in cyprus. They are offering me 5500 euros is it enough to live and save something.Please help me because i have to decide before moving.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

swadeep said:


> Can any body help me to know the normal wages of marine superintendents in cyprus. They are offering me 5500 euros is it enough to live and save something.Please help me because i have to decide before moving.


If this is a monthly salary (i.e you're expecting to earn about 66000 euros per year) it would be average for this post within Europe and extremely good within Cyprus where the range of median salary across qualified posts is about 1000 - 1300 euros a month (so you would be earning over five times that) - you should be able to live very comfortably and save quite a bit. If you've quoted the full wage (that is you will be paid 5500 euros per year) you will find it difficult to save unless all your food and accomodation is provided and you would also be getting ripped off by the employer if you are a qualified marine superintendent.


----------



## swadeep (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for info wat is the normal furnished house rent, and other expenditure. I am getting a offer of 5500 monthly.


----------



## CYP (Feb 6, 2011)

*Normal wages Marine Super Cyprus*

Hello there! Marine Super wages depending on several "thing"..but first it depends wether you are "wet" or "dry", experience at sea, experince as Marine...etc.. The starting sallary is somewhat about 60.000 EUR gross per year for dry and abt 70000 EUR for wet, every year end you may expect a bonus depending on management decision in range of 5 - 25 K EUR. 
Hovewer experineced Marine and good negotiator can relatively easy find an offer of 85K gross.. + Bonus + kids school etc.

Deductions on sallary : on your sallary abt 15 pct in general, social security abt 7 pct, medical health private plan for every family member abt 80 EUR per month (here u can choose UNIVERSAL LIFE, ALPHA, etc...). So all in all taxes plus social and medical will come to about 30 pct deductions on your gross.

Housing: the best if u can get an appartment from company or their support of 50 pct..reality is likely not, so u may expect to pay for an average standard furnished appartment (starting from) about 650 EUR plus utillities in amount of abt 150 EUR per month. The house will cost you more - starting from 700 - 800 EUR.
It is advisable to pay per month with 1 one month deposit on begining.
Good luck


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats a very good wage for Cyprus , you may just wish to take a 6 month rental and look around as property is getting cheap for investment OR a better rental - its a buyers market now ! Pal of mine just rented a new 3 bed Furnished Place for 300 Euros ( it had been advertised for 550 ! ) , though you may want a swimming pool to cope with the July / August Heat/ Humidity !

IF you decide to buy , do take the good advice from Folk on here , there are still " nightmare stories " of buyers having problems !

Good Luck- Mike


----------

